# Sensor TFA Gaia



## NomadTuga (10 Nov 2018 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Tenho uma estação meteorológica TFA Gaia e o sensor exterior (referencre TFA 30.3166) soltou-se do sítio onde estava e pifou...
Queria substituir este sensor mas não consigo encontrar o sensor à venda em Portugal. Mandando vir de fora praticamente não compensa, anda acima dos 20€...

A minha questão é a seguinte: sendo o sensor um higrómetro e termômetro que transmite a 433MHz, não será outro sensor com as mesmas características compatível? Por exemplo: https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-DG-R...S_Zf8r1abTLd14tC7FFQz7g8tqrkh_UxoCHf8QAvD_BwE

Obrigado!


----------

